# CSS stylesheet wird nicht geladen



## mankingwwe (27. Aug 2018)

Habe das Problem, dass mein Stylesheet nicht angewendet wird auf mein HTML. Vielleicht jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## looparda (27. Aug 2018)

Vermutlich falscher Pfad. Welche Response bekommst du vom Server? Gibt es ein access log? Was steht im access-log?


----------



## mankingwwe (27. Aug 2018)

Meinste das? :/ Wüsste nicht welchen Pfad sonst...


----------



## mrBrown (27. Aug 2018)

Welchen Pfad hat denn die html-Datei?

(BTW, nutzt du Spring Boot?)


----------



## mankingwwe (27. Aug 2018)

Ja ich nutze Spring Boot. Die html Datei lasse ich über einen Controller ausgeben.


----------



## mrBrown (27. Aug 2018)

und da gibt es noch nen Webapp-Ordner?  Folgst du irgendeinem Tutorial oder 'ner Anleitung?


Alle statische Resourcen (=u.a. css) müssen in bestimmten Pfaden liegen, damit Spring die passend verarbeiten kann. Das sind resources/, static/ und public/, jeweils unterhalb des maven-Resources-Ordners


----------



## mankingwwe (27. Aug 2018)

gehört css also in resources rein?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Aug 2018)

In einen der passenden Unterordner in resources, auf den Webapp-Ordner kann man eigentlich verzichten.

Und nochmal:


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Folgst du irgendeinem Tutorial oder 'ner Anleitung?


Falls dem so ist, würde mich das Tutorial interessieren...


----------



## mankingwwe (27. Aug 2018)

Nein, hatte das mit dem webapp Ordner aber definitiv irgendwo aufgeschnappt, weil ich wissen wollte wie eine Ordner Hierarchie sein sollte. Weiß aber nicht mehr genau von wo. Ansonsten mache ich das frei Hand ohne Anleitung.
Was kommt denn in static rein und was in public, wo liegen die Unterschiede?


----------



## mrBrown (27. Aug 2018)

Such dir ein vernünftiges Tutorial, ohne wird das vermutlich nur Murks...



mankingwwe hat gesagt.:


> Was kommt denn in static rein und was in public, wo liegen die Unterschiede?


Der Unterscheid liegt nur im Namen.


----------

